# DPF Pressure Sensor location



## dannyosat (Jan 9, 2017)

Could someone help me locate the dpf pressure sensor on my 2011 3.0tdi I have a 471 code and want to change it if possible, any advice would be useful. I have cleared the code a couple of times the error returns, has not shown regen until this occured is now showing 2002 at the same time. thanks


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Danny,

The exhaust pressure sensor G450 looks to be fed via a pair of sense pipes attached to each end of the DPF to its location above the transmission.









image (c) Volkswagen

Replacing either the DPF or the sensor requires a recalibration using the guided functions on the dealer diagnostics programmer. I don't know if this can be done using VCDS, perhaps it can.

Chris


----------



## dannyosat (Jan 9, 2017)

*Thank you Chris*

Thank you Chris, know wonder I couldn't find it. I have managed to clear the fault and after a couple of attempts and a long wait managed to clear the dpf by getting it to regenerate on a long run in 4th, seems to be running better too, will put it down to rubbish diesel and a "driving Miss Daisy" style of driving, plus really short journeys in cold conditions.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

*Archival note:*

For more on DPFs and pressure sensors see
Need a bit of help!!! Error Message Exhaust Workshop

Chris


----------

